# Bordure bleutée sur écran iPad Mini 4



## Fonzerelli (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

tout le monde s'accorde à dire que l'écran du nouvel iPad Mini est parfait mais moi, je constate un liseret bleu tout autour de l'écran, comme si l'image était plus froide. 

Je n'avais pas remarqué ceci sur mon précédent iPad mais je le constate aussi un peu sur l'iPhone 6  

Et vous ?


----------



## joeGuillian (17 Décembre 2015)

Je n'ai pas constaté ce problème avec l'iPad mini 4 que j'ai testé quelques jours. 

En revanche ce que j'ai essentiellement pu constater au niveau de l'écran est qu'il est plus chaud (blanc tirant davantage vers le jaune que vers le bleu) que mon iPad Air 2 ou bien que mon iPhone 6s.  J'ai une préférence pour les couleurs froides et cela m'a dans un premier temps un peu déçu... Après c'est peut être la dalle du modèle que j'avais qui était comme cela et pas forcément tous les iPad mini 4.  

Es tu loin d'un Apple Store? Un petit tour au Genius Bar ou bien le fait que tu ailles le comparer avec des unités en demo te confirmera si tu as bien un problème.

Ps. Ton message datant de près d'un mois tu as peut être déjà fait des démarches entre temps


----------



## Fonzerelli (17 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

En fait, je constate que tous les appareils ont une légère différence de teinte à la limite du cadre (iPhone, iPad et même MacBook). 
Celui de mon iPad est peut-être + bleuté que les autres appareils. 

J'ai hésité à aller à l'Apple Store mais j'avoue que cela ne me dérange pas à l'utilisation, je n'y fait pas attention…


----------



## joeGuillian (23 Décembre 2015)

Maintenant que j'ai un iPad mini 4 bien à moi je peu effectivement voir cet effet un peu bleu, mais difficile de dire si c'est un effet optique, car c'est très très léger. Sinon  que dire d'autres sur l'écran: beau rendu dès couleurs et l'écran, le rendu des blanc semble plus chaud que l'on ancien iPad Air 2 qui avait des blanc très froids virant vers le bleu. L'iPad mini est plus neutre dans ce domaine.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

L'œil humain est un très mauvais capteur absolue... Donc dire que l'un ou l'autre des appareils est meilleurs à l'œil, c'est se bercer d'illusion... Seule une mesure à la sonde est capable de faire ce genre d'estimation et dire qu'elle appareil est le plus fidèle...

L'œil humain est juste capable de voir les différences, et le cerveau de dire lequel est le plus flatteur, mais pas le plus juste sans référence...


----------



## joeGuillian (26 Décembre 2015)

D'accord avec toi sur le principe, j'évoque bien entendu le "Rendu" me concernant  Donc uniquement ma perception, mon sentiment, ce qui est pour moi le plus important en tant qu'utilisateur de ma tablette. Une sonde est certainement bien plus précise mais cela reste technique et n'affecte pas ma perception


----------



## marenostrum (26 Décembre 2015)

et la sonde c'est dieu qui le calibre ? tu crois que les iPad ne sont pas calibré avec une sonde en usine ?
c'est l'oeil humain (d'un spécialiste) qui compare les couleurs à la base. pour avoir un écran parfait, il faut qu'il soit calibré par Picasso. si non c'est tout simplement une question de chance. c'est justement la sonde qui déconne (ou limite de la technologie).
d'ailleurs les transparences de Ive dans iOS 9 ou El Capitan, c'est pour masquer la misère des écrans, qui virent en couleurs chaudes (jaune) ou froides (bleu).
l'écran retina de mon iMac 5K, le blanc vire en violet. il est pas parfait. mais c'est comme ça, il faut s'habituer. rien à faire. par contre l'écran de l'iPad mini 4 est beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

marenostrum a dit:


> et la sonde c'est dieu qui le calibre ? tu crois que les iPad ne sont pas calibré avec une sonde en usine ?
> c'est l'oeil humain (d'un spécialiste) qui compare les couleurs à la base. pour avoir un écran parfait, il faut qu'il soit calibré par Picasso.



Non, la sonde est talonné avec des échantillons de références...

Si tu connaissait un peu la Mecanique humaine, tu saurais que l'œil humain est une très mauvaise son de colorimetrique tout simplement parce que le cerveau corrige ce que voit l'œil...

Un seul écran, impossible de voir le défaut... L'œil humain ne voit pas en absolue contrairement à une sonde, mais en comparatif... La seule façon pour l'œil humain de voir une différence, c'est par comparaison avec 2 écrans aux rendu différents en même temps... Et meme la, impossible de savoir lequel est le bon...

Il y a un chapitre complet sur le fonctionnement de l'œil dans les très bons ouvrages de Renée bouillot sur la photographie numérique... Il explique notamment la différence entre le capteur électronique de l'appareil et ton œil... (Tres intéressant notamment sur la compensation de la température de couleur).

Merci de ne pas être agressif, surtout quand tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles...


----------



## marenostrum (26 Décembre 2015)

de quelles references ? humaines ? à la base c'est l'homme. rien d'autre de plus sûr. et y en a pas de plus parfait que l'oeil humain.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

marenostrum a dit:


> de quelles references ? humaines ? à la base c'est l'homme. rien d'autre de plus sûr. et y en a pas de plus parfait que l'oeil humain.



Au contraire, en terme de colorimétrie, il n'y a rien de plus imparfait que l'œil humain... Le cerveau corrigeant notamment la température de couleur pour voir ce qu'il a envie de voir, il n'y a rien de moins fiable en terme de colorimétrie que l'œil humain...
L'illusion d'Itten est un des meilleurs exemples de ce problème... C'est bien pour ca qu'en photographie, retoucher une image sur un ecran non étalonné correctement à la sonde est complètement idiot...

Un exemple de l'illusion d'Itten (pour les bons initiés à la colorimétrie):

http://www.guide-vue.fr/la-vue-par-theme/illusions-d-optique

Ainsi qu'un cours sur la vision:

http://cours.dirphot.free.fr/documents_divers/Colorimetrie.pdf


----------



## marenostrum (26 Décembre 2015)

je trouve tant mieux que le cerveau corrige l'erreur de son œil. sinon on ne pouvait plus produire avec la qualité des écrans, jamais parfaite. et j'ai utilisé toutes les marques, les plus chères (Apple cinema display, Eizo, 5K, etc). plusieurs sondes, etc. y en a pas deux écrans calibrés pareil. c'est l'oeil qui va s'adapter à la fin.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

marenostrum a dit:


> je trouve tant mieux que le cerveau corrige l'erreur de son œil. sinon on ne pouvait plus produire avec la qualité des écrans, jamais parfaite. et j'ai utilisé toutes les marques, les plus chères (Apple cinema display, Eizo, 5K, etc). plusieurs sondes, etc. y en a pas deux écrans calibrés pareil. c'est l'oeil qui va s'adapter à la fin.


On est d'accord... Mais il reste quand même que le rendu pour être propre doit partir d'une base saine, etalonné au maximum..

Ps: L ecran Apple Cinema Display est une vrai daube en terme de colorimétrie, surtout à éviter à tout prix...


----------

